# Autoaufkleber?



## Motti (5. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand schicke Aufkleber mit Biketrialmotiven auf Lager oder ne günstige Bezugsquelle (einfarbig geplottet reicht ja). Fürs Auto.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (6. Mai 2008)

Ich hab n normalen Koxx Aufkleber auf meiner Karre, gibts bei www.peppl.com das sind die Sticker die normalerweise auf die Bikes kommen, also Schriftzüge usw... sieht ganz lustig aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motti (6. Mai 2008)

So'n Folienschnitt wie im Avatar meine ich eigentlich. Keine Werbung.


----------



## Motti (6. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht in einer anderen Farbe und ca. 20x20 cm.


----------



## BastiTrial (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

musst mal den Kermit fragen der hat welche aufm Auto.
So weit ich weiß hat er die vom Jan bekommen. 
Ist das selbe Motiv wie auf seiner Homepage (der blaue).


----------



## Motti (6. Mai 2008)

Welchen Kermit? Im Forum gibts 20 verschiedene Kermits?!


----------



## SkiZzo (6. Mai 2008)

ich denke mal er meint KermitB4


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Mai 2008)

das denke ich auch

Also ich habe mir vor längerer Zeit mal welche beim Trialmarkt anfertigen lassen. Wie Basti schon sagt. Ich habe den Blauen Trialer von www.trialmarkt.de in Gelb auf meinen Autoscheiben links und rechts.

MFG


----------



## Motti (6. Mai 2008)

Dann schau ich da mal. Danke.


----------



## sandra21 (15. März 2010)

Hallo.

Schau doch mal hier: http://www.autoaufkleber.co.uk


----------



## Motti (15. März 2010)

Danke hatte mir damals mein Avatar-Bild als Aufkleber plotten lassen. Ist super geworden und war günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motti (23. September 2010)

Ich habe die Evolution etwas überarbeitet und welche selbst gemacht.
Ich habe noch einige in silber in der Größe ca. 25x8 cm, geplottet, Fahrzeugfolie.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, PN.
Gruß


----------

